
Ask HN: What is the best CS program for Masters in Germany - fmax30
Hey HN,<p>What is the best CS program for Masters in Germany, preferably which is research oriented towards Machine Learning, Computer vision and Artificial Intelligence in general.
And which of these offer all english programs.?
======
colloqu
Probably the Hasso-Plattner Institute:
[http://hpi.de/en.html](http://hpi.de/en.html)

Hard to get in there and i think the deadline just passed.

It is "IT Systems Engineering" not directly CS.

